# Post Your Favourite Song Lyrics



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

To my knowledge this doesn't exist... At least a search didn't say it did. Post your favourite song lyrics and what song they're from. Maybe they're relevant to how you're feeling at the moment or maybe they're just beautifully/wittily put together/sung. 

_Darling, when the ice caps melt, 
When the devil's in the bible belt, 
Don't cower in your bed. 
I'll be on the 5:45, 
You can meet me at the railway line, 
And don't look so scared. _
Bible Belt - Dry The River

_And they say
She's in the Class A Team
Stuck in her daydream
Been this way since 18
But lately her face seems
Slowly sinking, wasting
Crumbling like pastries
And they scream
The worst things in life come free to us
Cause we're just under the upperhand
And go mad for a couple grams
And she don't want to go outside tonight
And in a pipe she flies to the Motherland
Or sells love to another man
It's too cold outside
For angels to fly
Angels to fly_
The A Team - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

You think I'm dead
But I sail away
On Waves of Mutilation
-The Pixies

Now you see this one-eyed midget
Shouting the word "NOW"
And you say, "For what reason ?"
And he says, "How ?"
And you say, "What does this mean ?"
And he screams back, "You're a cow
Give me some milk
Or else go home".

Because something is happening 
But you don't know what it is
Do you, Mister Jones ?
- Bob Dylan

My body is a Cage
That keeps me from dancing 
With the one I love
But my mind holds a key
- Arcade Fire

We were fated to pretend
- MGMT



​


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I could post for days haha but here are a few of my favs.


I could sleep
I could sleep
When I lived alone
Is there a ghost in my house?
_Is there a ghost- Band of Horses_



Though I'm pretending, that I dont care
To be with you my darlin, is my prayer

But way down deep inside, I cant give up my pride
So I'll just keep on hiding teardrops in my heart
_Teardrops In My Heart- Ray Charles_


Life is a trip so sometimes we gon' stumble
You gotta go through pain in order to become you
But once the world numbs you, you'll feel like it's only one you
Man, you got the power to do anything you want to
Until you ask yourself, "Is that what it's all come to?"
_Power(Remix)-Kanye West_


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

A current favorite, and then one that always comes to mind when this is asked of me:
_
Ever take a minute just to show a real emotion
In between the moisture cream and velvet facial lotion?
Ever tell your kids you're glad that they can think?
Ever say you loved 'em? Ever let 'em watch you drink?
Ever wonder why your daughter looks so sad?
It's such a drag to have to love a plastic mom and dad_
Frank Zappa - Mom & Dad

_You fall to the ground like a leaf from a tree
And look up one time at that vast blue sky
Scream out of line as they shoot you down_
David Bowie - Teenage Wildlife


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

*Arise-Flyleaf*

Tell the swine
We will make it out alive
There’s a note in the pages of a book
So sleep tonight
We’ll sleep dreamlessly this time
When we awake we’ll know that everything’s alright

Sing to me about the end of the world
End of these hammers and needles for you

Hold on to the world we all remember fighting for
There's still strength left in us yet
Hold on to the world we all remember dying for
There's still hope left in it yet

There's snow on your face
And your razor blade
The twilight is bruised
And there you lie

Sing to me about the end of the world
End of these hammers and needles for you
We’ll cry tonight
And in the morning we are new
Stand in the sun
We'll dry your eyes

Hold on to the world we all remember fighting for
There's still strength left in us yet
Hold on to the world we all remember dying for
There's still hope left in it yet

Sing, sing
Arise

Arise and be
All that you dreamed
All that you dreamed

(Hold on to the world we all remember fighting for)
Arise and be
All that you dreamed
All that you dreamed
(Hold on to the world we all remember fighting for)
Arise and be
All that you dreamed
All that you dreamed
(Hold on to the world we all remember fighting for)


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

There was a wicked messenger
From Eli he did come
With a mind that multiplied
The smallest matter
When questioned who had sent for him
He answered with his thumb
For his tongue it could not speak, but only flatter.

He stayed behind the assembly hall
It was there he made his bed
Oftentimes he could be seen returning
Until one day he just appeared
With a note in his hand which read
"The soles of my feet, I swear they're burning"

Oh, the leaves began to fallin'
And the seas began to part
And the people that confronted him were many
And he was told but these few words
Which opened up his heart
"If ye cannot bring good news, then don't bring any".

Wicked Messenger by Bob Dylan


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm telling you I'm okay
You're telling me there's no way now
You're words evaporate
I'm at home I'm watching T.V.
You think you know what I see now
Life ain't silver screen

'Cuz I'm way down deep in the dirt
But oh, baby
I make the best of the hurt

Don't wait for me
My life
Ain't worth your worries
Or stay with me
My love

I'm telling you I'm okay
You're telling me there's no way now
Don't play me for a fool
Being alone really ain't that bad
Do you think I'm really that sad
Oh no!

'Cuz I'm way down deep in the dirt
But oh, baby
I make the best of the hurt

Don't wait for me
My life
Ain't worth your worries
Or stay with me
My love, oh

Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
Hey!

Oh oh oh oh, wo oh oh
Shake my Hand-Young the Giant(Formerly known as The Jakes)


----------



## TheCuttlefish (Sep 8, 2011)

Here from the king's mountain view 
Here from the wild dream come true 
Feast like a sultan I do 
On treasures and flesh, never few
But I, I would wish it all away 
If I thought I'd lose you, just one day 
The devil and his had me down 
In love with the dark side I'd found
Dabbling all the way down 
Up to my neck, soon to drown
But _you changed that all for me_
Lifted me up, turned me 'round
_So_ _I_
_I_
_I _
_I _
_I would _
_I would _
_I would wish this all away _
Prayed like a martyr dusk 'til dawn
Begged like a hooker all night long
Tempted the devil with my song
And got what I wanted all along
_But I... _
_And I would_
_If I could_
_Then I would _
_Wish it away_, 
_Wish it away _
_Wish it all away_
_Wanna wish it all away_
_No pressure could hold _
_Sway _
_Or justify _
_My _
_Kneeling away _
_My center _
_So if I could I'd wish it all away_
_If I thought tomorrow _
_Would take you away_
_You're my peace of mind, my home, my center_
_I'm just trying to hold on one more day _
_Damn my eyes_
_Damn my eyes_
_Damn my eyes if they should _
_Compromise our fulcrum_
_if wants and needs divide me _
_Then I might as well be gone_

_(Insert long badass guitar break)_

Shine on forever
Shine on benevolent sun 
Shine down upon the broken
Shine until the two become one 
_Shine on forever _
_Shine on benevolent sun _
_Shine on upon the severed_
_Shine until the two become one_
_Divided, I wither away_
_Divided, I wither away _
_Shine down upon the many_
_Light our way, benevolent sun_
_Breathe in union_
_Breathe in union _
_Breathe in union _
_Breathe in union _
_Breathe in union _
_So _
_As one _
_Survive _
_Another day and season_
_Silence legion, save your poison_
_SILENCE LEGION, STAY OUT OF MY WAY_

_Tool - Jambi_


I was originally primarily interested in the song's _delicious_ guitar and bass work, but those are some pretty nice lyrics.


----------



## yuffy (Aug 15, 2011)

There is this one song, not only part of the lyrics, which I really love and makes me think of all the people I've met in my life so far. No matter those who are still here with me or those who have left, they play a great role in shaping me. 

_*Honor Society - Where Are You Now*_
To my favorite teacher, Who told me never give up
To my 5th grade crush, Who I thought I really loved
To my ex-best friends, Don´t know how we grew apart
To the face I see, In my memories
To the ones I loved, But didn't show it enough

To the ones who cared, And who were there from the start
To the love that left, and took a piece of my heart
To the few who´d swear, I´d never go anywhere

Where are you now?

And I'll never see those days again
And things will never be that way again
But thats just how it goes,
People change,
But I know
I wont forget you

Where are you now?
Cause I´m thinking of you
You showed me how
How to live like I do
If it wasn´t for you
I would never be who I am

If it wasn´t for you
I would never be who I am
If it wasn´t for you
I´d be nothing
Where are you now?


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

_There's a hole in my soul.
I can't fill it, I can't fill it.
There's a hole in my soul.
Can you fill it? Can you fill it?

You have always worn your flaws upon your sleeve,
And I have always buried them deep beneath the ground.
Dig them up; let's finish what we've started,
Dig them up, so nothing's left untouched_
Flaws - Bastille


----------



## 2562q (May 7, 2011)

"Too much time spent in the maze will drive you mad, I feel so bad
Been there so long I can't remember who I am, or where I stand
But in the end I guess I just don’t give a damn, twist a gram
And keep on sticking with the original plan, fuck it man."
_Death Grips - Thru The Walls_

"I want to sleep if you are awake
Still making believe
That you aren't at all crazy
And if you don't believe that I think you should
You make me so proud
Still you love to think you have always been this way
But you're all wrong"
_Deftones - Battleaxe_

"We get some rules to follow
That and this
These and those
No one knows
We get these pills to swallow
How they stick
In your throat
Taste like gold"
_Queens Of The Stone Age - No One Knows_

"come on feet x5 
come on feet, cruise for me(do ya thang) 
trouble aint no place to be! 
come on feet, do ya thang (aw nah, you all know ******'s game)"
_Quasimoto - Come On Feet_

more soon...


----------



## KeepSmilingDarling (Sep 15, 2011)

_So hush little baby and don't you cry
Everyone dies
We can't survive
I'll show you that death has a beautiful side
There's more to your life
Then waiting for the end_
Zzz...! - Set To Stun

_They can take our lives
But they'll never take our freedom
I'll keep you safe
Under my wings I shadow the day_
TEEN WOLF! - Set To Stun

_'Cuz it's always raining in my head
Forget all of the things I should have said_
Epiphany - Staind

_What if I can't forget you?
I'll burn your name into my throat
I'll be the fire that'll catch you_
Caraphernelia - Pierce The Veil

_This isn't fair, no, don't you try to blame this on me.
My love for you was bulletproof, but your the one who shot me.
And god dammit, I can barely say your name.
So, I'll try to write it and fill the pen with blood from the sink._
Bulletproof Love - Pierce The Veil

_And I don't care if you're sick.
I don't care if you're contagious.
I would kiss you even if you were dead.
Would somebody make me go blind for the rest of my life.
Cause I'd do anything to hold your hand._
I Don't Care if You're Contagious - Pierce The Veil

_I'm such an animal
And baby honestly these teeth won't let you go_
She Makes Dirty Words Sound Pretty - Pierce The Veil


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

"I'll take you to the moon
Where the sun can't shine through
We'll grow silver apples and golden pears
I know I see you there"​


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

"Every generation gets a chance to change the world
pity the nation that won't listen to your boys and girls
the sweetest melody is one we haven't hears
is it true that perfect love drives out all fear"
U2- I Know I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

> [III. Carpe Diem]
> 
> "Carpe diem
> Seize the day"
> ...


Taken from the third movement of "A Change of Seasons" by Dream Theater.





Worth a listen if you have some time handy. It sends chills up my spine every time.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Tori Amos - Frog on My Toe

Papa I know
There's a frog on my toe
Maybe I'll call him Jethro
Maybe I'll grow up to be
Wise, good as he
And maybe he'll come back
After you're long gone

And papa I'm sure
The worms have eaten you now
And Jethro's been on some Frenchy's plate
Long ago
Now I'm pretty sure
That I listened to every word
'Cause I still hear you
Telling me still

Slap them boys when they're naughty
Make em crawl, make you haughty
Make you strong, little girl
You paint them toes the reddest color
And you know one day
You're gonna be bigger than a flea
You're gonna be bigger than that old
Poison ivy tree

Now I'm pretty sure
That I think you come and visit
And talk sometimes
Kinda like Gidget and
A funny little chance
Like an Indian Brave
You said "We all grew fat
When the white man came"
But one day girl
You're gonna learn to make em crawl
Make em grow tall
But have the grace
To be a lady with disgrace
And you fry them 'taters
And you make them with ladies' hands
I know you're my pappy's baby


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

_*"These are the days of miracle and wonder,
and don't cry, baby, don't cry."*_
-'The Boy in the Bubble' by Paul Simon


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

So if you want to be with me
With these things there’s no telling
We just have to wait and see
But I’d rather be working for a paycheck
Than waiting to win the lottery
Besides maybe this time is different
I mean I really think you like me

Bright Eyes - First Day of My Life


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

So, This isn't Rock N Roll N------, which is the next song. But it's like some of the Stuff from Pink Floyd's the Wall. So I wanted to give a heads up just in case people might find some words offensive. Also, this is from Complete Lyrics book and she quotes a lot from the Bible and the Qu'ran. 

Babelogue by Patti Smith

I haven't fucked much with the past, but I've fucked plenty with the future.
Over the skin of silk are scars from the splinters of stations and walls I've caressed.
A stage is like each bolt of wood, like a log of Helen, is my pleasure.
I would measure the success of a night by the way by the way by the amount of piss and seed I could exude over the columns that
nestled the P.A.
Some nights I'd surprise everybody by skipping off with a skirt of green net sewed over with flat metallic circles which dazzled and
flashed.
The lights were violet and white. I had an ornamental veil, but I couldn't bear to use it.
When my hair was cropped, I craved covering, but now my hair itself is a veil, and the scalp inside is a scalp of a crazy and sleepy
Comanche lies beneath this netting of the skin.
I wake up. I am lying peacefully I am lying peacefully and my knees are open to the sun.
I desire him, and he is absolutely ready to seize me. In heart I am a Moslem; in heart I am an American;
In heart I am Moslem, in heart I'm an American artist, and I have no guilt.
I seek pleasure. I seek the nerves under your skin.
The narrow archway; the layers; the scroll of ancient lettuce.
We worship the flaw, the belly, the belly, the mole on the belly of an exquisite whore.
He spared the child and spoiled the rod. I have not sold myself to God.


----------



## 2562q (May 7, 2011)

"But I need somebody who will stand by me, 
when it's tough she won't run she
Will always, be right there for me.
Sunny days every body loves them tell me 
baby can you stand the rain."

_New Edition - Can You Stand The Rain?_

"When the cold blood swarms in my veins, fuck rain in the summer
The bummer is the fact that I'm black
And I hang with white neos who's nero stays frio
Now this consulor is tryna tell me that I'm emo, she don't give a fuck
D-low where's the trigger, I'll let this bullet play hero"

_Tyler The Creator - Inglorious_

"I'm Starting With The Man In The Mirror
I'm Asking Him To Change His Ways
And No Message Could Have Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World A Better Place
Take A Look At Yourself, And Then Make A Change"

_Micheal Jackson - Man In The Mirror_


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

*I Know It's Over- The Smiths*
_"If you're so funny
then why are you on your own tonight?
and if you're so clever
then why are you on your own tonight?
if you're so very entertaining
then why are you on your own tonight?
if you're so very good looking
why do you sleep alone tonight?
_


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

"Scars are souvenirs you never lose; the past is never far.
Did you lose yourself somewhere out there?
Did you get to be a star?
Don't it make you sad to know that life...is more than who_ we are_?
_You grew up way too fast, now there's nothing to believe_
when reruns all become our history...
a tired song keeps playing in on a tired radio..."



"I don't know why I go walking at night, but now I'm tired and I don't want to walk anymore
I hope it doesn't take the rest of my life
until I find what it is I've been looking for
In the middle of the night
I go walking in my sleep
To the jungle of doubt
To the river so deep
I know I'm searching for something...something so undefined
and it can only be seen...by the eyes of the blind
In the middle of the night"



"We'll crucify the insincere tonight
We'll make things right, we'll feel it all tonight
We'll find a way to offer up the night, tonight
the indescribable moments of your life, tonight
the impossible is possible tonight
Believe in me as I believe in you...tonight"


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 25, 2011)

*Yukkuri Shiteitte ne!! (Take it Easy)*
by Miku Hatsune

"...Don't have enough time.
Don't have enough money either.
Don't even have any plans.
Same old sh*t, same old sh*t.

Can't find enough to wear.
Cant find enough to eat either.
Can't even get enough sleep.
Same old sh*t, same old sh*t.

Take it easy.
Take it easy, okay?
Take it easy.
Easy, easy, okay?

Can't Seem to study enough.
Can't seem to practice enough either.
Can't even seem to make any effort at all.
Same old sh*t, same old sh*t..."
(Not exactly the right translation I think, but oh well)

*Perfect*
by Pink

"Made a wrong turn
Once or twice
Dug my way out
Blood and fire
Bad decisions
That’s alright
Welcome to my silly life
Mistreated, misplaced, missunderstood
Miss, no way it’s all good
It didn’t slow me down
Mistaken
Always second guessing
Underestimated
Look, I’m still around…


Pretty, pretty please
Don’t you ever, ever feel
Like you’re less than
less than perfect
Pretty, pretty please
If you ever, ever feel
Like you’re nothing
You are perfect to me


You’re so mean
When you talk
About yourself
You are wrong
Change the voices
In your head
Make them like you
Instead
So complicated
Look how big you’ll make it
Filled with so much hatred
Such a tired game
It’s enough
I’ve done all i can think of
Chased down all my demons
see you do the same."
*
Danzai no Hana ~Guilty Sky~*
by Kosaka Riyu

"Hear my heart, wandering inside your mind
I still can't let you go
Feel my hand, reaching out for you
there's nowhere I can rest my soul
Yet again, somebody is crying all alone
lost in the night
A trick is played, fate is what we can't avoid
but now we have to move on

Still I cherish what you gave to me
nothing can take it's place
Do you know how trapped
I am, don't leave me here alone

Beautiful, the flowers bloom
her grace will never die
Nothing can shake her mind
she'll keep her face towards the blazing light
Clouds that break away today
share my pain oh guilty sky
Deep down inside I cried for my soul
embraced the tears that flows

Don't you know, there is a beginning
in every single pain
Anxiously waiting for the end
to come for it to fade away
Now your warnth, all that is vague for me to touch
your love is faint
No color there, can you see my hand
it used to reach out for you every day

Silence catches up on me
there's no longer a place for me
Now I've reached my destiny
I'm walking for myself...

...This world I am standing on
Needed some solitude
That truth I had to accept, soak it in
Your shadow I can see
Your dream I can't awake
I tried to trace it all...

...Seeking for the future, yeah
I'll keep on dancing towards my shining days."


*Your Guardian Angel*
by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus



"...And now that I'm strong 
I have figured out
How this world turns cold 
and it breaks through my soul
And I know I'll find 
deep inside me 
I can be the one

I will never let you fall(let you fall)
I'll stand up with you forever
I'll be there for you through it all(though it all)
Even if saving you sends me to heaven

It's okay. It's okay. It's okay.
Seasons are changing
And waves are crashing
And stars are falling all for us
Days grow longer and nights grow shorter
I can show you I'll be the one..."

*Who I Am Hates Who I've Been*
by Relient K

"...I'm sorry for the person I became.
I'm sorry that it took so long for me to change.
I'm ready to be sure I never become that way again
'cause who I am hates who I've been.
Who I am hates who I've been."


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Sikth - Peep Show

An inquisitive mind
Will always tune into the world beyond.
Curiously you'll find yourself
Observing it all with intrigue.
So keep a close eye
Such a detailed awareness
Helps you to feel alive...

You're always watching,
But it's only watching.

This voice so confident
And proud of chanting opinions
Stuck in his verbal crusade
Ranting an invented position
You're only ever a witness
To what you want to see
You're glorifying this misperception.

So in love with the sound of your own voice
And why? You would talk for eternity
The watcher runs
With the circles of his debate
And in the end, what's been achieved?

So fill your head
With what you think you understand.

My ears grow tired
Of listening to this constant recital
Lend yourself only when it suits
For this worthy cause, for this worthy cause
Feed the elevation that you so desperately, so desperately...

In all these words in which you preach
I would have thought you'd act.
But you're sitting too comfortably
In the land so distant
Watching for entertainment...

And in this voice of confidence
Too proud to admit flawed opinions
Bound to his verbal crusade
Preaching his infected position.
These tones will always
Deceive the unfamiliar
Still glorifying your misperception.

So in love with the sound of your own voice
And why? You would talk for eternity
The watcher runs
With the circles of his debate
And in the end, what's been achieved?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Folk Implosion - "Dare to be Surprised"
You can push a little
It'll open me up
Sit a little closer
I like to be touched
Whisper whatever
Tell the truth or lie
Long way to the middle
Dare to be surprised


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

"You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one"

--Imagine, John Lennon. My favorite song of all time.

"Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise"

--Blackbird, The Beatles. This entire song is just darling, but I love these lines particularly. 
(As you can see I'm quite partial to the Beatles.)

"I'd show them the stars
And the meaning of life
They'd shut me away
But I'd be all right
All right..
I'm just uptight
Uptight.. "

--Subterranean Homesick Alien, Radiohead. 

"Don't be offended if I seem absent minded,
just keep telling me facts 
and keep making me smile" 
& 
"What are you holding out for "What's always in the way?
Why so damn absent-minded?
Why so scared of romance?

This modern love breaks me
This modern love wastes me"
-This Modern Love, Bloc Party. 

There's more btw. I'll get to them later.


----------



## yuffy (Aug 15, 2011)

New favourite song! Love the lyrics.
_Gregory And The Hawk_ - *Boats And Birds*

If you'll be my star
I'll be your sky
You can hide underneath me and come out at night
When I turn jet black and you show off your light
I live to let you shine

And you can sky-rocket away from me
And never come back if you find another galaxy
Far from here with more room to fly
Just leave me your stardust to remember you by

---------------------
If you be my boat
I'll be your sea
The depth of pure blue just to probe curiosity
Ebbing and flowing and pushed by a breeze
I live to make you free

But you can set sail to the west if you want to
And past the horizon till I can't even see you
Far from here where the beaches are wide
Just leave me your wake to remember you by


----------



## Spiny (Jun 21, 2011)

Some days we get a thrill in our brains
Some days it turns into malaise
You see your face in the veneer
Reflected on the surface of fear
Because you know we're never better than that
Some days were worse than you can imagine
Now, how am I supposed to live with that?
With all these train wrecks coming at random

Hey, what are you gonna do
When those walls are falling down
Falling down on you?

Hey, what are you gonna do
When those walls are falling down
Falling down on you?

You've got warheads stacked in the kitchen
You treat distraction like it's a religion
With the rattlesnake step in your rhythm
We do the best with the souls we've been given
Because you know we're nothing special to them
We're going some place they've already been
Trying to make sense of what they call wisdom
And this riff-raff ain't laughing with them

Hey, what are you gonna do
When those walls are falling down
Falling down on you?

Hey, what are you gonna do
When those walls are falling down
Falling down on you?

You wear a loan of the years on your face
You turn a tombstone you ought to replace
And your heart, it only speaks in a murmur
But your words are ringing out just like murder

Beck - Walls

I was singing it a couple of days ago. I tend to like a lot of his lyrics.


----------



## dabeshu (Jan 25, 2011)

"I got the rolly on my arm and I'm pouring Chandon
And I roll the best weed cause I got it going on"

It just has a silly ring to me, if that makes sense. In ample charter of further sense, I am one of those people who doesn't have any idea what singers are saying in songs.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Reclamation by Lamb of God

Humanity's a failed experiment
Walking the path to extinction
Spinning it's wheels endlessly
Grease them with oil and uranium
The earth will shake
and the waters will rise
The elements reclaim what was taken

The skyline is set ablaze with regret
Ashes cover a falling silhouette
The city will reap what it's sewn and ignite
Watching as the city burns tonight

Blindly consuming mass manufactured faith
Mankind is a festering parasite
Relentlessly draining it's host dry
Nailing belief to a cross of genocide
The elements reclaim what was taken

The skyline is set ablaze with regret
Ashes cover a falling silhouette
The city will reap what it's sewn and ignite
Watching as the city burns tonight

Only after the last tree's cut
And the last river poisoned
Only after the last fish is caught
Will you find that money cannot be eaten

And everything becomes irrelevant
As the sky tears open
Fire rains down,
the fourth world comes to an end
Push the button light the match
feel the fault lines detach
Crosshairs in the evening light
I sit and watch the city burn tonight


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Not exactly my favorite in terms of depth or emotional connection to it or whatever, but I've always found King Missile's "Sensitive Artist" amusing:

I am a sensitive artist
Nobody understands me because I am so deep
In my work I make allusions to books that nobody else has read
Music that nobody else has heard
And art that nobody else has seen
I can't help it
Because I am so much more intelligent
And well-rounded
Than everyone who surrounds me

I stopped watching TV when I was six months old
Because it was so boring and stupid
And started reading books
And going to recitals
And art galleries

I don't go to recitals anymore
Because my hearing is too sensitive
And I don't go to art galleries anymore
Because there are people there
And I can't deal with people
Because they don't understand me

I stay home
Reading books that are beneath me
And working on my work
Which no one understands
I am sensitive
I am a sensitive artist


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

_I am color...blind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am 

taffy stuck, tongue tied 
Stuttered shook and uptight 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am...fine 

I am covered in skin 
No one gets to come in 
Pull me out from inside 
I am folded, and unfolded, and unfolding 

I am 
colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am ready 
I am...fine 
I am.... fine 
I am fine _
Colorblind - Counting Crows


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I love all the lyrics from Joanna Newsom's Emily, but I'll just post a couple passages that stand out to me:

1. _There is a rusty light on the pines tonight
Sun pouring wine, lord, or marrow
Down into the bones of the birches
And the spires of the churches
Jutting out from the shadows
The yoke, and the axe, and the old smokestacks and the bale and the barrow
And everything sloped like it was dragged from a rope
In the mouth of the south below_

2. _Come on home, the poppies are all grown knee-deep by now
Blossoms all have fallen, and the pollen ruins the plow
Peonies nod in the breeze and while they wetly bow, with
*Hydrocephalitic listlessness* ants mop up-a their brow_

3. _We could stand for a century
Starin'
With our heads cocked
In the broad daylight at this thing
Joy
Landlocked
In bodies that don't keep
Dumbstruck with the sweetness of being
Till we don't be_


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

t times, I feel old like I'm going out of style 
So I turn down the music on my FM dial 
I beg of you to come and listen for a while 
And look at this wonderful world through the eyes of a child 
This is my chance to escape today 
And I don't want to see my dreams chased away 
Inside the palace gates is where I stay 
'Cause the world is no longer a safe place to play 
Its like the story of the little wooden boy 
Who wanted to live the life that every child should enjoy 
I heard it once of twice before 
The world is yours for you to explore 
I heard my calling as a child and I answered it 
When I grow up and finally get my chance to fit 
I'll be the sort of man you can't forget 
I used to stair up at the sky on my camping trips 
In this quiet night of quiet stars 
Of quiet chords on my guitar 
Kids out there, I know it might be hard 
But I realize how alive you are 

[CHORUS] 
One day I'll travel from the East to the West 
And tap into the hidden strength that all men possess 
I'll always be young, see a young mind is fresh 
And its clear my memories will one day disappear unless 
Find More lyrics at Lyrics, Song Lyrics - SweetsLyrics.com 
Do you remember? 
Yes I remember 
Do you remember? 

Some say the price of life has a costly amount 
When it comes to fights, I might've lost me a bout 
But I've never lost my head 'cause that would cost me a scalp 
So when my heart became cold like the Austrian Alps 
I used to use my aggression, just to hurt mics 
In '86 my whole crew was in to dirt bikes 
Like the GT Predator or a Mongoose 
Listen as I ride the rhythm and let the rhymes loose 
This is what makes my life so real 
I'll take my chances and spin the wheel 
I can't wait to grow up so I'll know the deal 
But right now I'm a child and this is how I feel 
My younger days were sort of tragic despite 
I learned to unify the pen and pad with the mic 
I might need a little magic tonight 
'Cause to me imagination is the fabric of life 
My rhymes helped me many times grow'n up 
Before keep'n it real, all the days are blow'n up 
I put on shows in my room- nobody show'n up 
I'm just a little guy now, but when I'm old enough


----------



## Perfect Dark (Oct 28, 2011)

You've gotta swim
Swim for your life
Swim for the music
That saves you
When you're not so sure you'll survive
You gotta swim
And swim when it hurts
The whole world is watching
You haven't come this far
To fall off the earth
The currents will pull you
Away from your love
Just keep your head above

I found a tidal wave
Begging to tear down the dawn
Memories like bullets
They fired at me from a gun
A crack in the armor
I swim to brighter days
Despite the absence of sun
Choking on salt water
I'm not giving in
I swim

You gotta swim
Through nights that won't end
Swim for your families
Your lovers your sisters
And brothers and friends
Yeah you've gotta swim
Through wars without cause
Swim for the lost politicians
Who don't see their greed as a flaw

The currents will pull us
Away from our love
Just keep your head above

I found a tidal wave
Begging to tear down the dawn
Memories like bullets
They fired at me from a gun
Cracking me open now
I swim for brighter days
Despite the absence of sun
Choking on salt water
I'm not giving in
I swim

You gotta swim
Swim in the dark
There's no shame in drifting
Feel the tide shifting and wait for the spark
*Yeah you've gotta swim
Don't let yourself sink
Just find the horizon
I promise you it's not as far as you think*
The currents will drag us away from our love
Just keep your head above,
Swim.

-Jack's Mannequin, 'Swim'


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sound Of Silence*
Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence
*
By Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## kamikaze02 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Utada Hikaru* - Sanctuary​ 
(I need more affection than you know) ​ 
In you and I, there's a new land
Angels in flight, 
(I need more affection than you know)
My sanctuary, my sanctuary, 
Where fears and lies melt away, 
Music will tie, 
(I need more affection than you know)
What's left of me, 
What's left of me?

I watch you fast asleep, 
All I fear means nothing
In you and I, there's a new land
Angels in flights, 
(I need more affection than you know)
My sanctuary, my sanctuary, 
Where fears and lies melt away, 
Music will tie
(I need more affection than you know)
What's left of me, 
What's left of me?​ 
So many ups and downs
My heart's a battleground
(I need true emotions)
(I need more affection than you know)
(I need true emotions)​ 
You show me how to see
That nothing is whole and nothing is broken
In you and I, there's a new land, 
Angels in flight, 
(I need more affection than you know)
My sanctuary, my sanctuary, 
Where fears and lies melt away, 
Music will tie, 
(I need more affection than you know)
What's left of me, 
What's left of me now?​ 
My fears, my lies... 
Melt away​ 
(I need more affection than you know)​


----------



## jacy (Sep 19, 2011)

Mineral - Gloria

A brave morning
Thoughts flap their wings and fly
And I can still taste
Defeat on my lips

Bright tie, fish fly
I have not yet arrived
How can I not admit
I need to know you

*Cause I just want to be
Something more than the mud in your eyes
I want to be the clay in your hands*

Hey sorrow where are you
Tomorrow just won't be the same
Without you here
I'll wish for shoulders bold and broad to bear
And strength to hold my head above them

Cause I just want to be
Something more than the mud in your eyes
I want to be the clay in your hands

Cause Gloria is silent
And glory is a silent thing


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

*"Hallelujah"*

I've heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
It goes like this
The fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift
The baffled king composing Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty in the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you to a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Baby I have been here before
I know this room, I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew you.
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
Love is not a victory march
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

There was a time when you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show it to me, do you?
And remember when I moved in you
The holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Maybe there’s a God above
But all I’ve ever learned from love
Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you
It’s not a cry you can hear at night
It’s not somebody who has seen the light
It’s a cold and it’s a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

You say I took the name in vain
I don't even know the name
But if I did, well really, what's it to you?
There's a blaze of light in every word
It doesn't matter which you heard
The holy or the broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

I did my best, it wasn't much
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you
And even though it all went wrong
I'll stand before the Lord of Song
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

*The Stories of the Street (Leonard Cohen)
*
The stories of the street are mine, the Spanish voices laugh.
The Cadillacs go creeping now through the night and the poison gas,
and I lean from my window sill in this old hotel I chose,
yes one hand on my suicide, one hand on the rose.

I know you've heard it's over now and war must surely come,
the cities they are broke in half and the middle men are gone.
But let me ask you one more time, O children of the dusk,
All these hunters who are shrieking now oh do they speak for us?

And where do all these highways go, now that we are free?
Why are the armies marching still that were coming home to me?
O lady with your legs so fine O stranger at your wheel,
You are locked into your suffering and your pleasures are the seal.

The age of lust is giving birth, and both the parents ask
the nurse to tell them fairy tales on both sides of the glass.
And now the infant with his cord is hauled in like a kite,
and one eye filled with blueprints, one eye filled with night.

O come with me my little one, we will find that farm
and grow us grass and apples there and keep all the animals warm.
And if by chance I wake at night and I ask you who I am,
O take me to the slaughterhouse, I will wait there with the lamb.

With one hand on the hexagram and one hand on the girl
I balance on a wishing well that all men call the world.
We are so small between the stars, so large against the sky,
and lost among the subway crowds I try to catch your eye.

*The Sisters of Mercy (Leonard Cohen)
*
Oh the sisters of mercy, they are not departed or gone.
They were waiting for me when I thought that I just can't go on.
And they brought me their comfort and later they brought me their song.
Oh I hope you run into them, you who've been travelling so long.

Yes you who must leave everything that you cannot control.
It begins with your family, but soon it comes around to your soul.
Well I've been where you're hanging, I think I can see how you're pinned:
When you're not feeling holy, your loneliness says that you've sinned.

They lay down beside me, I made my confession to them.
They touched both my eyes and I touched the dew on their hem.
If your life is a leaf that the seasons tear off and condemn
they will bind you with love that is graceful and green as a stem.

When I left they were sleeping, I hope you run into them soon.
Don't turn on the lights, you can read their address by the moon.
And you won't make me jealous if I hear that they sweetened your night:
We weren't lovers like that and besides it would still be all right,
We weren't lovers like that and besides it would still be all right.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुन सागर 
जय कपीस तिहुँ लोक उजागर

राम दूत अतुलित बल धामा 
अञ्जनि-पुत्र पवनसुत नामा

महाबीर बिक्रम बजरङ्गी 
कुमति निवार सुमति के सङ्गी

महाबीर बिक्रम बजरङ्गी 
कुमति निवार सुमति के सङ्गी

कञ्चन बरन बिराज सुबेसा 
कानन कुण्डल कुञ्चित केसा

हाथ बज्र औ ध्वजा बिराजै 
काँधे मूँज जनेउ साजै

सङ्कर सुवन केसरीनन्दन 
तेज प्रताप महा जग बन्दन 

बिद्यावान गुनी अति चातुर 
राम काज करिबे को आतुर

प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया 
राम लखन सीता मन बसिया

सूक्ष्म रूप धरि सियहिं दिखावा 
बिकट रूप धरि लङ्क जरावा 

भीम रूप धरि असुर सँहारे 
रामचन्द्र के काज सँवारे

लाय सञ्जीवन लखन जियाये 
श्रीरघुबीर हरषि उर लाये

रघुपति कीह्नी बहुत बड़ाई 
तुम मम प्रिय भरतहि सम भाई

सहस बदन तुह्मारो जस गावैं 
अस कहि श्रीपति कण्ठ लगावैं

सनकादिक ब्रह्मादि मुनीसा 
नारद सारद सहित अहीसा 

जम कुबेर दिगपाल जहाँ ते 
कबि कोबिद कहि सके कहाँ ते

तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीह्ना 
राम मिलाय राज पद दीह्ना

तुह्मरो मन्त्र बिभीषन माना 
लङ्केस्वर भए सब जग जाना

जुग सहस्र जोजन पर भानु 
लील्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू

प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माहीं 
जलधि लाँघि गये अचरज नाहीं

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते 
सुगम अनुग्रह तुह्मरे तेते 

राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे 
होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे 

सब सुख लहै तुह्मारी सरना 
तुम रच्छक काहू को डर ना

आपन तेज सह्मारो आपै 
तीनों लोक हाँक तें काँपै

भूत पिसाच निकट नहिं आवै 
महाबीर जब नाम सुनावै 

नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा 
जपत निरन्तर हनुमत बीरा 

सङ्कट तें हनुमान छुड़ावै 
मन क्रम बचन ध्यान जो लावै 

सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा 
तिन के काज सकल तुम साजा

और मनोरथ जो कोई लावै 
सोई अमित जीवन फल पावै 

चारों जुग परताप तुह्मारा 
है परसिद्ध जगत उजियारा 

साधु सन्त के तुम रखवारे 
असुर निकन्दन राम दुलारे

अष्टसिद्धि नौ निधि के दाता 
अस बर दीन जानकी माता

राम रसायन तुह्मरे पासा 
सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा

तुह्मरे भजन राम को पावै 
जनम जनम के दुख बिसरावै

अन्त काल रघुबर पुर जाई 
जहाँ जन्म हरिभक्त कहाई 

और देवता चित्त न धरई
हनुमत सेइ सर्ब सुख करई

सङ्कट कटै मिटै सब पीरा 
जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा

जय जय जय हनुमान गोसाईं 
कृपा करहु गुरुदेव की नाईं

जो सत बार पाठ कर कोई 
छूटहि बन्दि महा सुख होई

जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा 
होय सिद्धि साखी गौरीसा

तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा 
कीजै नाथ हृदय महँ डेरा


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

*"Love Don't Live Here Anymore" - Seal*

You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

When you lived inside of me
There was nothin' I could conceive
That you wouldn't do for me
Trouble seemed so far away
You changed that right away, baby

You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

Love don't live here anymore
Just emptiness and memories
Of what we had before you went away
Found another place to stay, another home

You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy, babe
Love don't live here anymore

In the windmills of my eyes
Everyone can see the loneliness inside me
Why'd you have to go away?
Don't you know I miss you so and need your love?

You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy, babe
Love don't live here anymore

No, no, no
You abandoned me
Love don't live here, live here, no, no

Just a vacancy, babe
Love no more


----------



## Morrigan Tetch (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a question to the world,
Not an answer to be heard.
All a moment that's held in your arms.
And what do you think you'd ever say?
I won't listen anyway…
You don't know me,
And I’ll never be what you want me to be.

And what do you think you'd understand?
I'm a boy, no, I'm a man..
You can take me and throw me away.
And how can you learn what's never shown?
Yeah, you stand here on your own.
They don't know me 'cause I'm not here.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change,
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They don’t know me,
'Cause I’m not here.

And you see the things they never see
All you wanted, I could be
Now you know me, and I'm not afraid
And I wanna tell you who I am
Can you help me be a man?
They can't break me
As long as I know who I am.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can the world want me to change,
They’re the ones that stay the same.
They can’t see me,
But I’m still here.

They can’t tell me who to be,
‘Cause I’m not what they see.
And the world is still sleepin’,
While I keep on dreamin’ for me.
And their words are just whispers
And lies that I’ll never believe.

And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong.
And how can they say I never change
They’re the ones that stay the same.
I’m the one now,
‘Cause I’m still here.

I’m the one,
‘Cause I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.
I’m still here.

-I'm Still here by Johnny Rzeznik


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

*1000 Times - Tahiti 80*
Just because you'll always be
Miles ahead of me
I don't see why
I shouldn't try
To catch up with you

Cause in my mind a 1,000 times or more
I've been there before
There's nothing I can see
That will stop me, believe me

(Chorus)
Our time will come
And I don't think I will let
Another chance
Pass me by

I don't want you to get bored
Like you have a 1,000 times before
Give me some time
Just to show that I am up to it

(Chorus)

There's something that can be done
To bring us back together as one
There's something else I can do
That's why I'm sending this message to you
I will try another 1,000 times
To bring us back together as one
I will try another 1,000 times
Till you decide to change your mind


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

mera pyaar pavithra hai,
mera bhakti pavithra hai

aapke prathee, nirmal hai

(only remember fragments of it...it's Sita's Fire/Agni Pariksha from Nina Paley's Sita Sings the Blues)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Control Yourself
Take Only What You Need From It

A Family of Trees Wanted
To Be Haunted


----------



## diena (Jan 7, 2011)

*Boom Boom Satellites - All In A Day*

All in a day
Can be chasing the shadows
So call it a day
See your face in the window
All in a day
Can you breathe without answer
So call it a day
Every day it makes you want it

All I've got is to die for
Will I ever be free like you?
Feel like I am going out
Some things turn me inside out

You're falling away
been fading away
You're falling away
I have to get away


----------



## Fiamma (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing here to fear
I'm just sitting around being foolish
While there is work to be done
Just a hang up call
And the quiet breathing of our persian
We call Cajun on a Wednesday

So we go from year to year
With secrets we've been keeping
Though you say you're not a Templar man
Seems as if we're circling for very different reasons
But one day the eagle has to land

Out past the fountain
I left by the station
I start the day in the usual way
Then think well why not and stop for a coffee
And begin to recall things that you say

Tori Amos. Wednesday


----------



## lifelikeweeds (Feb 1, 2012)

"All this talkin' all the time and the air fills up, up, up
until there's nothing left to breathe.
And you think you feel most everything,
but you know that our hearts
are just made out of strings to be pulled,
strings to be pulled." -Modest Mouse

"There's a place in this world
where people like me are found by people like you. 
So find a place as this forever divine .
Oh yeah, you're the best damn friend that I'll ever have, 
you'll always smile upon me when the season's bad. 
You'll always make me feel best even when I'm blue,
you'll always smile upon me and I'll smile upon you too." -Passion Pit

Many more..


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

_*The Dawntreader* by Joni Mitchell_

Peridots and periwinkle blue medallions
Gilded galleons spilled across the ocean floor
Treasure somewhere in the sea and he will find where
Never mind their questions there's no answer for
The roll of the harbor wake
The songs that the rigging makes
The taste of the spray he takes
And he learns to give
He aches and he learns to live
He stakes all his silver
On a promise to be free
Mermaids live in colonies
All his seadreams come to me

City satins left at home I will not need them
I believe him when he tells of loving me
Something truthful in the sea your lies will find you
Leave behind your streets he said and come to me
Come down from the neon nights
Come down from the tourist sights
Run down till the rain delights you
You do not hide
Sunlight will renew your pride
Skin white by skin golden
Like a promise to be free
Dolphins playing in the sea
All his seadreams come to me

Seabird I have seen you fly above the pilings
I am smiling at your circles in the air
I will come and sit by you while he lies sleeping
Fold your fleet wings I have brought some dreams to share
A dream that you love someone
A dream that the wars are done
A dream that you tell no one but the grey sea
They'll say that you're crazy
And a dream of a baby
Like a promise to be free
Children laughing out to sea
All his seadreams come to me


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you ever ever ever been depressed so bad
It was a struggle every day not to regret your past
Feeling cursed like you never ever get your swag
And you be speeding down the highway when your threshold pass
When you cried all your tears out
And one page of your diary can tell you what your year bout
That's a lonely place
Jay Electronica - Dear Moleskine


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

It may sound cliche, but I think that The Climb by Miley Cyrus is very inspirational. Also my favorite song/ lyrics of all the time is She will be love by Maroon 5. I just l.o.v.e. every line of this song.


----------



## The Mighty Quyn (Oct 6, 2010)

The theme song to +The Sopranos+
plays in the key of life on my, mental piano
Got a strange way of seein life like
I'm Stevie Wonder with, beads under the doo-rag
Intuition is there even when my vision's impaired, yeah
Knowin I can go, just switchin a spare
On the highway of life, n**** it's sharp in my sight
Oh! Keen senses ever since I was a, teen on the benches
everytime somebody like Ennis was mentioned
I would turn green, me, being in the trenches
Him, living adventureous not worrying about expenditures
I'm braving temperatures below zero, no hero
No father figure, you gotta pardon a n****
But I'm starvin my n****z, and the weight loss in my figures
is startin to darken my heart, bout to get to my liver
Watch it my n****z, I'm tryin to be calm but I'm gon' get richer
through any means, with that thing that Malcolm palmed in the picture
Never read the Qu'ran or Islamic scriptures
Only psalms I read was on the arms of my n****z
Tattooed so I carry on like I'm non-religious
Clap whoever stand between Shawn and figures
N****z, say it's the dawn/Don but I'm superstitious
S*** is as dark as it's been, nothin is goin as you predicted
I move with biscuits, stop the hearts of n****z actin too suspicious
This is, food for thought, you do the dishes.


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

The evidence before the court is
Incontravertible, there's no need for
The jury to retire
In all my years of judging
I have never heard before of
Some one more deserving
The full penalty of law
The way you made them suffer 
Your exquisite wife and mother
Fills me with an urge to defecate
But my friend you have revealed your deepest fear 
I sentence you to be exposed before your peers
Tear down the wall!

Pink Floyd - The Trial


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You should've seen the looks on the faces of my Dad and Mom,
When I showed up at the door with a date for the senior prom.
They said: "Well, pardon us, son, she ain't no kid.
That's a cocktail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig."
I said: "I know it, dad. Ain't she cool, That's the kind I dig."

LMAO :tongue:


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

"Flip on a switch, and everything’s fine –
No more lips, no more tongue, no more ears, no more eyes
The naked blue angel, who peers through the blinds
Disappears in the gloom of the mirror-blue night

And the whispers of fear, the chill up the spine
Will steal away too, with a flick of the light
The minute you do it, with fingers so blind
You remove every bit of the blue from your mind."

- *The Mirror-Blue Night*

"Those you’ve pained
May carry that still with them
All the same
They whisper: 'All forgiven.'

Still your heart says
The shadows bring the starlight
And everything you’ve ever been is still there in the dark night."

- *Those You've Known*

Both from_ Spring Awakening_.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

But nothing happens every time I take one on the chin
You're Himmler in your coat, you don't know how long I have been
Watching the lantern dim, starved for oxygen
So take my hand and let's jump out the window

-_Australia_ by The Shins

When I think back on all the crap I learned in High School
It's a wonder I can think at all

-_Kodachrome_ by Paul Simon

Being yourself is a lonely thing
If you never pick it up and just let it ring

-_Someone Like Me_ by Röyksopp


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Stacks - Bon Iver*

This my excavation and today is kumran
Everything that happens from now on
This is pouring rain
This is paralyzed

I keep throwing it down two-hunded at a time
It's hard to find it when you knew it
When your money's gone
And you're drunk as hell

On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load

Well I've been twisting to the sun and the moon
I needed to replace
The fountain in the front yard is rusted out
All my love was down
In a frozen ground

There's a black crow sitting across from me
His wiry legs are crossed
He is dangling my keys, he even fakes a toss
Whatever could it be
That has brought me to this loss?

On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load

This is not the sound of a new man or crispy realization
It's the sound of the unlocking and the lift away
Your love will be
Safe with me

*Towers - Bon Iver*


For the love, Iʼd fallen on
in the swampy August dawn
what a mischief you would bring young darling!
when the onus is not all your own
when you’re up for it before you’ve grown

from the faun forever gone
in the towers of your honeycomb
I’d a tore your hair out just to climb back darling
when you’re filling out your only form
can you tell that itʼs just ceremon’
now you’ve added up to what you’re from

build your tether rain-out from your fragments…
break the sailor’s table on your sacrum…
fuck the fiercest fables, I’m with Hagen

for the love, comes the burning young
from the liver, sweating through your tongue
well, youʼre standing on my sternum don’t you climb down darling
oh the sermons are the first to rest
smoke on Sundays when youʼre drunk and dressed
out the hollows where the swallow nests

*Stuck Between Stations - The Hold Steady*

There are nights when I think that Sal Paradise was right
Boys and girls in America, they have such a sad time together
Sucking off each other at the demonstrations, making sure their makeup's straight
Crushing one another with colossal expectations, dependent, undisciplined, sleeping late

She was a really cool kisser and she wasn't all that strict of a Christian
She was a damn good dancer but she wasn't all that great of a girlfriend
He likes the warm feeling but he's tired of all the dehydration
Most nights are crystal clear but tonight it's like he's stuck between stations

On the radio

The Devil and John Berryman, they took a walk together
And they ended up on Washington talking to the river
He said, "I've surrounded myself with doctors and deep thinkers
Their big heads and soft bodies make for lousy lovers"

There was that night that we thought John Berryman could fly
But he didn't, so he died
She said "You're pretty good with words, but words won't save your life"
And they didn't, so he died

Yeah, he was drunk and exhausted, he was critically acclaimed and respected
He loved the Golden Gophers but he hated all the drawn-out winters
He likes the warm feeling but he's tired of all the dehydration
Most nights were kind of fuzzy but that last night he had total retention

Yeah, these Twin City kisses
They sound like clicks and hisses
We all come down and drowned
In the Mississippi River

We drink and we dry up and now we crumble into dust
We get wet and we corrode and now we're covered up in rust
We drink and we dry up and now we crumble into dust
We get wet and we corrode and now we're covered up in rust

She was a really cool kisser and she wasn't all that strict of a Christian
She was a damn good dancer but she wasn't all that great of a girlfriend
He likes the warm feeling but he's tired of all the dehydration
Most nights are crystal clear but tonight it's like he's stuck between stations

These Twin City kisses
They sound like clicks and hisses
We all come down and drowned

*Monster (feat. Bon Iver, Rick Ross, Jay-Z, & Nicki Minaj*


[Bon Iver:]
I shoot the lights out
Hide til its bright out
Whoa, just another lonely night
Are you willing to sacrifice your life?

[Rick Ross:]
Bitch I’m a monster no good blood sucker
fat motherfucker now look who’s in trouble
as you run through my jungle all you hear is rumbles
Kanye West sample, here’s one for example

[Kanye West - Chorus:]
Gossip gossip
****** just stop it
everybody know (I’m a motherfucking monster)
I’ma need to see your fucking hands at the concert
I’ma need to see your fucking hands at the concert
profit profit, ***** I got it
everybody know I’m a motherfucking monster
I’ma need to see your fucking hands at the concert
I’ma need to see your fucking hands at the ...

The best living or dead hands down huh?
less talk more head right now huh?
and my eyes more red than the devil is
and I’m bout to take it to another level bitch
there you go again, ain't nobody as cold as this
do the rap and the track triple double no assist
but my only focus is staying on some bogus shit
argue with my older bitch acting like I owe her shit
I heard the people saying raps are gettin trap mayne
bought the chain that always give me back pain
fucking up my money so yeah I had to act sane
Chi ***** but these hoes love my accent
she came up to me and said this the number 2
if you wanna make it number one your number 2 now
this that goose an’ Malibu I call it Malibooya
God damn Yeezy How I hit em with the new style
know that motherfucker well, what you gonna do now
whatever I wanna do, gosh it's cool now
nah gonna do, uh its a new now
think yo motherfucker really really need to cool down
cause you will never get on top off this
so mommy best advice is to get on top of this
have you ever had sex with a pharaoh
I put the pussy in a sarcophagus
now she claiming I bruise her esophagus
head of the class and she just want a swallowship
I’m living the future so the presence is my past
my presence is a present kiss my ass

[Kanye West - Chorus]

[Jay-Z:]
Sasquatch, Godzilla, King Kong
Lochness, Goblin, Ghoul, a zombie with no conscience
question what do all these things have in common
everybody knows I’m a motherfucking monster
conquer, stomp ya, stop your silly nonsense
none of you ****** know where the swamp is
none of you ****** have seen the carnage that I’ve seen
I still hear fiends scream in my dream
murder murder in black convertibles
I kill a block I murder avenues
rape and pillage a village, women and children
everybody wanna know what my Achilles' heel is
Love I don't get enough of it
all I get is these vampires and blood suckers
all I see is these ****** I’ve made millionaires
milling about, spilling there feelings in the air
all I see is these fake fucks with no fangs
tryna draw blood with my ice cold veins
I smell a massacre
seems to be the only way to back you bastards up

[Chorus]

[Nicki Minaj:]
Pull up in the monster
automobile gangster
with a bad bitch that came from Sri Lanka
yeah I’m in that Tonka, colour of Willy Wonka
you could be the King but watch the Queen conquer
OK first things first I’ll eat your brains
then I’mma start rocking gold teeth and fangs
cause that’s what a motherfucking monster do
hairdresser from Milan, that's the monster do
monster Giuseppe heel that’s the monster shoe
Young Money is the roster and the monster crew
and I’m all up all up all up in the bank with the funny face
and if I’m fake I ain't notice cause my money ain't
let me get this straight wait I’m the rookie
but my features and my shows ten times your pay?
50k for a verse, no album out!
yeah my money’s so tall that my barbie’s gotta climb it
hotter than a middle eastern climate
find it Tony Matterhorn dutty wine it
while it, Nicki on them titties when I sign it
have these ****** so one-track minded
but really really I don’t give a F-U-C-K
forget barbie fuck Nicki she’s fake
she’s on a diet but her pockets eating cheese cake
and I’ll say Bride of Chucky is child’s play
just killed another career it’s a mild day
besides ‘Ye they can’t stand besides me
I think me, you and Am should menage Friday
pink wig thick ass give em whiplash
I think big get cash make em blink fast
now look at what you just saw I think this is what you live for
Ah, I’m a motherfucking monster!

[Bon Iver:]
I-I crossed the line-line
and I’ll-I’ll let God decide-cide
I-I wouldn’t last these shows
so I-I am headed home
[repeated]

*Transaltanticism - Death Cab for Cutie*


The Atlantic was born today and I'll tell you how...
The clouds above opened up and let it out.

I was standing on the surface of a perforated sphere
When the water filled every hole.
And thousands upon thousands made an ocean,
Making islands where no island should go.
Oh no.

Those people were overjoyed; they took to their boats.
I thought it less like a lake and more like a moat.
The rhythm of my footsteps crossing flatlands to your door have been silenced forever more.
The distance is quite simply much too far for me to row
It seems farther than ever before
Oh no.

I need you so much closer [x8]

[instrumental break]

I need you so much closer [x4]
So come on, come on [x4]


----------



## fae.mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

_To fall in love and fall in debt
To alcohol and cigarettes 
And Mary Jane, to keep me insane
Doing someone else's cocaine.._

*- Jesus of Suburbia, by Greenday*


_I kiss your neck
I feel you breathing on my shoulder.
Still I'm perfect
It must be you 'cause now it's over.
I was so close,
That was the most that I have
Ever been through
Now old cassettes and cigarettes
Will be the ones to save you
How can you ask for me to stay when all you ever do is go?
Just go._
*- Fall, by Something Corporate*


_All your life, you've never seen a woman taken by the wind.
Would you stay if she promised you Heaven? Will you ever win?_
*- Rhiannon, by Fleetwood Mac*


_Calling tears from deep inside, oh, you're so exquisite.
And in the mirror, all midnight eyes...
Oh, if I could remain, but it's just a visit..
All midnight eyes read vacancy.

Twisted, twisting.

To the lovely dancing lights, I begged, "May I cut in?"
But they never stopped playing 'their song'.
Of a joyous song they sing, I've heard whispers.
On a freezing note, I resonate.

Just like romantic verses...just like a joyous end.
Just like a memory, it twists me.
Just like romantic verses, just like a joyous end,
Twist...twisting me.

You land as lightly as the new snow, cinematic,
Onto the melting boy, and melt away.
You land as gently, you're so cinematic.
Bathed in your radiance, I melt.

All the colours, upon leaving, all will turn to grey.
All the colours, upon leaving, all will turn to grey.
(All grey) All the colours, (all grey) upon leaving,
(All grey) All will turn to grey..._
*- This Celluloid Dream, by A.F.I.*


_Did you write the book of love 
And do you have faith in God above 
If the Bible tells you so? 
Now do you believe in rock and roll? 
Can music save your mortal soul? 
And can you teach me how to dance real slow? 
Well, I know that you're in love with him 
'cause I saw you dancing in the gym 
You both kicked off your shoes 
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues 
I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck 
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck 
But I knew I was out of luck 
The day the music died 
I started singing

Bye, bye Miss American Pie 
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry 
And them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye 
Singing this'll be the day that I die 
This'll be the day that I die _
*- American Pie, by Don McLean*


_But I know, I'm so stoned
But I'm tryin', and I'm still dyin' to know
Say you won't leave for the rest of my,
I can't have you leave for the rest of my,
Say you won't leave for the rest of my life. _
*- Rest of My Life, by Unwritten Law*



​


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*REWRITE*

I've been workin' on my rewrite, that's right
I'm gonna change the ending
Gon' throw away the title and toss it in the trash
Every minute after midnight, all the time I'm spending
Is just workin' on my rewrite, that's right
I'm gonna turn it into cash

--> Good song, it's worth listening to. ^_^ Well, considering it's by Paul Simon, you can't really go wrong there...


----------

